# Late 70s Spalding Blade Atb, Womens 12 Speed



## FrancoNuevo (Aug 11, 2016)

I just redid this bike....It was headed for the scrapyard when I snagged it.
I haven't seen many like it..on the web.  and years quoted vary from 1975 to 1985
No Spalding serial no. lookup....
.
It's a fantastic older bike....took every thing down, re greased, cleaned, , chrome shined up like new.
Wheels , unbelievably were still still straight and true, never had that happen on an old bike before .   
Thought you would like a peek and if anyone has a date for this bike, or a story, perhaps you had one.... don't hesitate to let me know
cheers all
Franco



 


As I found it:


----------



## Dale Alan (Aug 11, 2016)

I just picked up the mens version of that bike,same color too. Mine has some slight diffrences,I believe they are early 1980s. I will take a closer look tomorrow,maybe I can narrow it down by dating the components. It is the second Spalding Blade I have owned,only two I have ever come across.


----------



## Dale Alan (Aug 12, 2016)

The other Blade,quite a difference.


----------



## GTBruiser (Dec 12, 2016)

I ran across this one at a thrift shop!


----------



## chic0ric0 (Jun 2, 2017)

My mother actually picked up one, and a Mt. Furry Roadmaster at a garage sale some years ago for next to nothing. She moved in with me a little over a year ago, and her stuff has been packed in my garage. Well, a few months ago I was cleaning out the garage and was almost about to trash the 2 bikes, but then decided to start working on them. My younger son took a liking to the Fury,  but I fell in love with the Spalding. Have been cleaning her up and find myself hardly riding my mountain bike. Swapped out the tires, and am planning on switching to dropdown bars. Love this bike.


----------



## chic0ric0 (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## chic0ric0 (Jun 2, 2017)

This is the Mt.Fury. so far on this, I've replaced both tubes, brake pads and the right shifter. It's strange, when I was my son's age, I was all about BMX bikes. He has a decent one, but he prefers this. Oh well, I guess. At least my daughter likes his bike. Maybe I'll repaint it instead of buying her a new one.


----------



## chic0ric0 (Jul 27, 2018)

It's been a while, but my Blade is getting there.


----------



## new2olbikes (Dec 23, 2018)

This place is a baaaaaad place. I saw a Spalding a few weeks ago, didn't give it a second thought,(but I really don't know much either :{  , now I'm thinking I SHOULD HAVE BOUGHT IT ???   Not again....


----------



## Mommawarrior (Oct 27, 2019)

Dale Alan said:


> The other Blade,quite a difference.
> 
> 
> View attachment 349178



Do you know the year on this? I just picked up the exact same bike today for $20. It is in decent shape. Everything works. Tires aren't original and neither is the rear reflector but everything else is. I did replace the grips with some that I had cause the originals were in bad shape.


----------

